# Another Ford Question



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone running the 5.0 rather than the eco boost? Im towing a 23ft boat at about 3900 lbs dry. Loaded trailer and gear about 5500lbs i would guess. My diesel is really about to make me mad with throwing codes all the time and being in the shop. So i think im going to be looking for a new rig. Maybe 1/2 ton. This is all i really town and i tow from Pearland to San Bernard, Austin, San Jacinto River, Riverside Texas. Maybe a few out of town trips a yr. 

Any suggestions?


Eco Boost
365hp
420 ft lb torque
15200 towing

5.0
360hp
380 ft lb torque
15300 towing


Any other 1/2 ton trucks? I know Toyota is nice but heard they drink the juice worse than the above mentioned truck.
Dodge??


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Sorry your having so many problems with the diesel bro... 

Hear good things on both motors however I'd go for the 6.2 in the 150 if given the choice. Then probably the 5.0 depending on incentives but haven't heard a negative on either the 5.0 or Eco other than the less than anticipated economy of the ecoboost.

Tough choice though... The Eco is nice!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks Chris. Yeah man it is frustrating for sure. I looked online today and found great dicounts thru our XPlan at work for Ford Motor Compnay. SO im looking at a new Dodge Hemi or Ford Lariat 5.0


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

The ecoboost does make its power at a lower rpm which is important for towing but the 5.0 shouldn't have a problem with that size load. I think the 5.0 is going to prove to be more reliable over time (just my guess). I don't have an F150 myself but have the new 5.0 in my Mustang GT. No problems for 35k miles and I get the fuel economy advertised on the sticker.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

czbrian said:


> The ecoboost does make its power at a lower rpm which is important for towing but the 5.0 shouldn't have a problem with that size load. I think the 5.0 is going to prove to be more reliable over time (just my guess). I don't have an F150 myself but have the new 5.0 in my Mustang GT. No problems for 35k miles and I get the fuel economy advertised on the sticker.


I have never gotten the fuel economy on the sticker. 
Maybe I have a heavy foot?


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

I have the 5.0 in my super crew. This little engine has grunt. I tow my 24 shallow sport 225 etec allthe time....no problem.......good power and decent mpg. Doesnt heat up either when towing. Actually towed a buddies 32ft travel trailer when his Ram 2500 took a dump. It did the job....DO NOT UNDER ESTIMATE THE 5.0!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I opted for the 5.0 when I bought myF-150 crew cab 4x4 lariat list September. It has more torque and HP than my 6.0 3/4 ton Chevy. I pull my 20' pathfinder bay boat often and have no problem. I also pull two times a year our kubota tractor, front end loader, brush hog and disc and it has plenty of power. Now I'm not going 70+ MPH, but it does good. 

My real world gas mileages have been the following. 

NON-TOWING
City = 14-15 mpg
Hwy = 18-19 mpg

TOWING MY BOAT
Mix of city and highway has been 13-14 mpg. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, I've been all over looking for trucks. Been looking hard at the dodge but I can find what I like. If I'm spending this money I know what I want. 

Now I did find a good deal on a ford 5.0 finally and I'm going to drive it tomorrow. All the feedback is greatly appreciated. I had a ford in 04-07 and loved the truck. Never had any issues with it.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I feel your pain with the diesel issues...I had it with mine back in January. Bought an Ecoboost FX4 and have been very satisfied with it. The fuel economy isn't what I thought it would be but it pulls great. I pull a 21' Majek RFL with a raised console and a few tandem flatbeds with no problems. 

Late,
Cox


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

MapMaster said:


> I have never gotten the fuel economy on the sticker.
> Maybe I have a heavy foot?


You need flat open highway and set your cruise control around 70mph which is about 95% of the miles I drive.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

All feedback has been
Great. I've driven the hemi and Eco and I'm torn


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I bought the ecoboost a couple of months ago to replace my Dodge 06 diesel. I have been very pleased with it's towing capability. That is what I bought it for. The ecoboost hits 420 ft lbs. of torque @1600 rpms. Same type of set up as a diesel. Turbos and high pressure direct injection.

The other gas engines do not equal those specs. Plus the Ford drives a lot better that the Dodge did. It was SRW 3500.

Try Baytown Ford. They made me a really good deal and had the 157" wheel base crew cab 4x4 in stock.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Treat yourself to a diesel, new or used, & you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a 2011 4x4 crew 5.0 with the 3.55 and I do not think it tows well. My 2007 Tundra Crew with the 5.7 would have towed circles around this thing. I pull a 24' Haynie. It will do the job but I have not been too impressed. I plan on going to the ecoboost or diesel next.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Reloder28 said:


> Treat yourself to a diesel, new or used, & you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner.


Refer to post #1....

I drove the EB, love the ford trucks but it feels weird stomping on it and not hearing the roar of the v8 like the hemi.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

If your use to pulling with a diesel, any half ton will do the job but will feel like dog. I tried this with a 2010 fx4 1/2 ton and could not stand it. Sold it with in 3 months. When I wasnt pulling it was great. You may look at new dodge 1/2 ton diesel coming out. Just m y .02 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

1/2 ton Diesel? Id like to see the specs on this. 

True the gasser will not pull like the diesel. My thing is that this truck has been in the shop quiet a few times and it is getting frustrating having to put it in the shop all the time. So for what I tow im not sure if the diesel is the route to go anymore. Love the diesels for sure, but also the government is coming down on the tuning programmers. They have tripled in price.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I've owned older (1980's) Ford trucks and had no issues. I've tried to buy the newer ones but the seats don't agree with me. It's like sitting on a milking stool, or bar stool!? There is not enough length front to back in the seat bottom. No thigh support. Nothing like a Chevy seat to me. If your OK with the seats, I would take a long look at the 5.0...less complications.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pulled the trigger on the loaded out fx4 ecoboost


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## water by design (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice truck! My Eco Boost pulls my blackjack with a large t-top with no problem. My Dodge 2500 was in the shop all the time also. The new Ford has 20k on it now with no problems. The Ford has a better fit and finish than the Dodge.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Looking good bro!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

C.Hern5972 said:


> View attachment 612662
> 
> 
> Pulled the trigger on the loaded out fx4 ecoboost


Nice! Same truck one of the guys at worked just picked up last week from Cook Ford.

Told him last shift to remove the ugly ecoboost emblem on the doors. Take it back and make them do it. lol!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

LoL. Love it so far. Now lets hook your boat up to it mark


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Lots of fishing to do this year Chris! I pretty much gave the boat a makeover. I'll be texting you to head out. 


Sent from my iPhone 4.9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Please do man.
I'm ready for sure. I'll pay for the trip


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've got an 07 with the 5.0. It has ther same power ratings as the current 5.0, but the old 4 spd gear box though so not as much tow capacity. 

I did pull a 22' Pontoon from Belton to Bastrop yesterday. It's like pilling a 6500 lb wind stop with that big flat front. 6500lbs in the wind, up and down hills. That's probably the upper limit of comfortable towing for my truck even though it's rated at 11,000 lbs. 

It's a great motor, but I'm about due for a new truck. I'm planning to get the ecoboost for the extra torque and flatter torque curve. That will make a big difference towing.


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

Ford had the 5.0 in a 2007 f150? Are you sure its not the 5.4l


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

wmrcer said:


> Ford had the 5.0 in a 2007 f150? Are you sure its not the 5.4l


Yep. It is. My bad. Don't keep up with this as well as I used to. Well at leastthe power ratings are about the same.

I'm still a big fan of turbos and the flat torque curves you can get out of them.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I had a 5.4 and it was a good motor, it hated my boat tho.


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

You made a great choice with the eco. I have the same truck in sterling gray. Itll have plenty of power for you. 

Blows Dodge and its hemi away! Hemi is great motor, but that ecoboost....!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I wouldnt say it blows them away. The new 2013 is a fine truck and is very nice. I looked at the 13 larime sport 4x4 with air ride, d a m n fine truck. I like the rumble of the HEMI when you jump down on it, Handles great, rides super smooth, Navi screen is huge, controls are nice, seats are nice and comfortable, back seats are bigger and super plush..... I looked at fuel economy and towing. Towed fine, little more grunt towing my boat, where the EB was a little more responsive to lower end torque.


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

C.Hern5972 said:


> I wouldnt say it blows them away. The new 2013 is a fine truck and is very nice. I looked at the 13 larime sport 4x4 with air ride, d a m n fine truck. I like the rumble of the HEMI when you jump down on it, Handles great, rides super smooth, Navi screen is huge, controls are nice, seats are nice and comfortable, back seats are bigger and super plush..... I looked at fuel economy and towing. Towed fine, little more grunt towing my boat, where the EB was a little more responsive to lower end torque.


I agree, I may have exaggerated. Several of my friends have new dodges with hemi's, and they are some nice sounding trucks. Great throttle response and dont look half bad. The thing about dodge is getting their equipment to last, only time will tell how long this "air ride" feature will last. Its the little things about dodge that just keeps me from purchasing one. By no means am I bashing Dodge in anyway for you Dodge owners. Definitely have stepped up their game in the truck market.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

dross_alvarez12 said:


> I agree, I may have exaggerated. Several of my friends have new dodges with hemi's, and they are some nice sounding trucks. Great throttle response and dont look half bad. *The thing about dodge is getting their equipment to last, only time will tell how long this "air ride" feature will last. Its the little things about dodge that just keeps me from purchasing one.* By no means am I bashing Dodge in anyway for you Dodge owners. Definitely have stepped up their game in the truck market.


So true...I hope they prove me worng.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> I've got an 07 with the 5.0. It has ther same power ratings as the current 5.0, but the old 4 spd gear box though so not as much tow capacity.
> 
> I did pull a 22' Pontoon from Belton to Bastrop yesterday. It's like pilling a 6500 lb wind stop with that big flat front. 6500lbs in the wind, up and down hills. That's probably the upper limit of comfortable towing for my truck even though it's rated at 11,000 lbs.
> 
> It's a great motor, but I'm about due for a new truck. I'm planning to get the ecoboost for the extra torque and flatter torque curve. That will make a big difference towing.


The 2007 was a 5.4L motor, but the power specs are not the same. That 5.4L had 300hp & 365 torque. The newer 5.0 has 360hp & 380 torque, plus a 6-speed tranny.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I had a 5.4 and it did the job. Pulled my boat all over. Houston to Austin, sommerville, trinity, all the river. No issues with it at all. It was ready for a break tho when we got to our destination.


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

Chris, 

I've got a 2008 5.4 L F150. I added an Edge Programmer with a towing mode and found that it significantly increased the power of the truck. I pulled a full 16 ft enclosed trailer at 70 MPH over 400 miles without any problems. I've got over 100k miles on my truck with the programmer and no issues thus far. Check it out.


----------

